

Spherical 360-degree video, on a budget - tomkinstinch
http://www.airpano.com/Articles-AirPano.php?article=101606&set_language=2

======
tomkinstinch
This is the rig that was used to film the videos included in Der Spiegel's
coverage of the recent volcanic activity in Kamchatka:

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/four-volcanoes-
eru...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/four-volcanoes-erupting-
concurrently-on-kamchatka-peninsula-a-880777.html)

